# Μικρός απόπλους



## Ambrose (Jan 9, 2009)

Ψάχνοντας κάτι πέτυχα σήμερα τον Μικρό Απόπλου. Μ' άρεσε πολύ γιατί έχει κάποια αρχαία κείμενα με μετάφραση σε νέα Ελληνικά.


----------



## Costas (Jan 9, 2009)

Να κάτι γουστόζικο και "Λεξιλογικό" από αυτό τον ιστότοπο. Το σίγμα κατηγορεί το ταυ ότι μπαίνει στα χωράφια του. Και όσο μεν επρόκειτο για τα συνήθη και γνωστά "τέτταρα", "τήμερον" (αντί για σήμερον) κλπ., το ανεχόταν. Τώρα όμως, το ταυ αποθρασύνθηκε· έκανε τον κασσίτερο "καττίτερο", την πίσσα "πίττα", ακόμα και τη βασίλισσα "βασίλιττα". Έτσι, του κάνει μήνυση μπροστά στους δικαστές, τα φωνήεντα, γιατί φοβάται ότι στο τέλος θα γίνουν και τα σύκα "τύκα":



> Λουκιανὸς
> Δίκη Συμφώνων τοῦ Σίγμα πρὸς τὸ Ταῦ ὑπὸ τοῖς ἑπτὰ φωνήεσιν
> 
> μέχρι μὲν γὰρ ὀλίγοις ἐπεχείρει, τέτταρα κατατολμῶν καὶ τετταράκοντα λέγειν, ἔτι δὲ τήμερον καὶ τὰ ὅμοια ἐπισπώμενον ἴδια ταυτὶ λέγειν, ἀποστεροῦν με τῶν συγγεγενημένων καὶ συντεθραμμένων γραμμάτων, συνήθειαν ᾤμην καὶ οἰστὸν ἦν μοι τὸ ἄκουσμα καὶ οὐ πάνυ τι ἐδακνόμην ἐπ᾿ αὐτοῖς. ὁπότε δὲ ἐκ τούτων ἀρξάμενον ἐτόλμησε καττίτερον εἰπεῖν καὶ κάττυμα καὶ πίτταν, εἶτα ἀπερυθριᾶσαν καὶ βασίλισσαν βασίλιτταν ὀνομάζειν, οὐ μετρίως ἐπὶ τούτοις ἀγανακτῶ καὶ πίμπραμαι δεδιὸς μὴ τῷ χρόνῳ καὶ τὰ σῦκα τῦκά τις ὀνομάσῃ.



Κάθε ομοιότητα με σημερινά φαινόμενα είναι καθαρά συμπτωματική...


----------



## dipylos (Jan 9, 2009)

Από τέτοια, άλλο τίποτα. Οι Θεσσαλοί τη λέξη "τεσσάρων" την έλεγαν "πιτταρούν". Μια ζωή βλαχαδερά!


----------

